# Verknüpfung von Node Command prompt zu Ordner



## Hallo1234 (30. Jul 2021)

Hallo,
weiß vielleicht jemand, wie man die einen Ordner aus den Dokumenten mit dem Node.js Command prompt Fenster verbindet?
Ich habe es schon mit cd /Users/... versucht. Also praktisch der komplette Pfad bis zum Ordner. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Kennt ihr andere Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Dank : )


----------

